# Reasonable Careers/Courses of Study That Don't Involve Math?



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

By reasonable I mean things that pay decently, that aren't mindless labor or otherwise dead-end. Basically anything with a math requirement is out for me (so, nothing in the sciences or technology), I'm coming to accept that. I can barely do arithmetic, algebra is incomprehensible, I failed precalc and calculus multiple times, barely made a 600 on the math part of the SAT (after taking and near-failing _two_ courses) - it's pretty clear the higher math required for any kind of science or technology subjects is virtually impossible for me. I'd considered simply learning mental arithmetic in the hopes of improving my skills to build on but I realize that's pretty pointless. 

Now the question is what _can_ I study?

Ideas?


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Not to thread derail, but you do know a lot of, "mindless labor" jobs pay pretty well right? Construction trades usually pay between $30 and $50 an hour.

On an unrelated note, you do know that a 600 SAT is well above average mathematical skills right? That's 74th percentile according to the internet.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tattoo apprenticeship ar-teest


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

flummoxed said:


> Not to thread derail, but you do know a lot of, "mindless labor" jobs pay pretty well right? Construction trades usually pay between $30 and $50 an hour.


And women generally don't get hired for those jobs. Plus I'm pretty physically weak.



> On an unrelated note, you do know that a 600 SAT is well above average mathematical skills right? That's 74th percentile according to the internet.


With all the preparation I needed to even get that, and how poorly I did in actual, sort-of higher math, it's really not that good. Hence my despair of ever even learning about engineering or physics (two subjects I considered majoring in for kind of the wrong reasons anyway), or any other science, or economics, or anything in-depth with technology. I don't think I could even learn to program.




MrShatter said:


> Tattoo apprenticeship ar-teest



Haha, I was thinking more about this and it seems like the arts or humanities are really my only options. Except I need artistic talent...


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Law?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

SoulScream said:


> Law?


Possible, maybe. It never interested me, but my options are getting pretty limited.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Elementary school teacher
English/history/[insert any other humanities course] high school teacher
Journalism


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Haha, I was thinking more about this and it seems like the arts or humanities are really my only options. Except I need artistic talent...



Your avatar is show? or you can always learn


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

MrShatter said:


> Your avatar is show? or you can always learn


My avatar is a pretty thing I found online. 

And yeah, I guess I could learn. 


As long as I'm here.


FakeLefty said:


> Elementary school teacher
> English/history/[insert any other humanities course] high school teacher
> Journalism


Journalism sounds plausible.

However, teaching = ew. I would make an absolutely horrible teacher.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Having some math skills, even just basic "number sense" is valuable even if your career has nothing to do with math. I'm an ISFP as well, I struggled with math, but I have great respect for mathematics and loved the concepts and elegance of patterns and structure. I became proficient at math purely through hard work, so you are certainly not bound to your type. I went about as far as Calc 3; I was a Chemistry major, so basically, the math skills needed for physical chemistry.



ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Haha, I was thinking more about this and it seems like the arts or humanities are really my only options. Except I need artistic talent...


Talent is only part of the puzzle, so I wouldn't count yourself out yet . You can develop skill through practice. It is very rare to find an artist that just magically turns things from water into wine; even the geniuses had to practice to get to where they are.

How do you like writing and linguistics? Editors make decent pay and having good language skills is a good asset in general that can be useful to WIDE range of careers.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

hal0hal0 said:


> Having some math skills, even just basic "number sense" is valuable even if your career has nothing to do with math. I'm an ISFP as well, I struggled with math, but I have great respect for mathematics and loved the concepts and elegance of patterns and structure. I became proficient at math purely through hard work, so you are certainly not bound to your type. I went about as far as Calc 3; I was a Chemistry major, so basically, the math skills needed for physical chemistry.


I'd love to learn it and understand it, I just despair of my aptitude, especially when combined with type. If I can't learn and will just flounder and struggle with no progress then why bother trying? 



> How do you like writing and linguistics? Editors make decent pay and having good language skills is a good asset in general that can be useful to WIDE range of careers.


Writing and linguistics is about the only thing I _am_ sort of good at. I just don't know how to leverage it.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I'd love to learn it and understand it, I just despair of my aptitude, especially when combined with type. If I can't learn and will just flounder and struggle with no progress then why bother trying?
> 
> Writing and linguistics is about the only thing I _am_ sort of good at. I just don't know how to leverage it.


Well, if you don't try, then there will definitely be no progress :laughing:. I got a 50% (F-) on my first 6 weeks of Physical chemistry, worked my ass off and got an A by the end of the semester. So I disagree that it's related to type. Practice, blood, sweat and tears. That is how it's done (and lots of crying... I cried and tortured myself throughout school, beat myself up when I did bad, but I'm proud I did it). 

Can't win the lottery if you don't buy a ticket.

I learned this the hard way but: NETWORK. That is how you leverage, I find, more so than a good resume (although that helps too). You need to actually find those opportunities to 1) practice and 2) develop something you can sell. Bug people. Annoy them, ask questions and jam your foot in doors. You kind of have to be a bit desperate to take anything, I think. I disagree that there are truly "dead-end" jobs. And in the mean time, practice practice practice. That's what I find Generation Y is sort of bad in, is actually getting down and doing the work instead of assuming that talent/aptitude must "come naturally." It leads to "I can't" instead of "I can." 

I wasn't always good at writing (in fact, I was criticized again and again for writing incomprehensibly; that made me feel really bad because I prided myself in my writing but people said it wasn't very good). But I spent all my spare time practicing writing on my blog, forums, whatever and I consider myself an excellent writer now—although this post is kind of messy.

I take every experience as a learning opportunity and a chance to improve.


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

As I am right at this very moment procrastinating on grading homework for a "Math for Poets" type class I'm teaching, I'd say find a school that counts one of those as a math class 

Seriously, though, I spend a lot of time with physicists (experimental, not theoretical), and they're ALL IS-types. Type is not your problem. Pick something that you *like* to do, with good job prospects, and use dat Fi to build a relationship with the TA, the prof, and your fellow students to get through the math classes. You don't have to get an A to get a job. Unless you're going into a field where a math error could, you know, kill someone or destroy a million-dollar machine. Also, precalc blows. I failed it. I failed geometry and got a D in algebra. Higher math is a different beast, and you may find you like it better. It's less arithmetic and more aesthetic. But everyone has subjects they suck at and you just get through it.

Also, you certainly wouldn't be the first person to limp or cheat your way through the social-science or business majors' required stats class...but you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Bathilda said:


> As I am right at this very moment procrastinating on grading homework for a "Math for Poets" type class I'm teaching, I'd say find a school that counts one of those as a math class
> 
> Seriously, though, I spend a lot of time with physicists (experimental, not theoretical), and they're ALL IS-types. Type is not your problem. Pick something that you *like* to do, with good job prospects, and use dat Fi to build a relationship with the TA, the prof, and your fellow students to get through the math classes. You don't have to get an A to get a job. Unless you're going into a field where a math error could, you know, kill someone or destroy a million-dollar machine. Also, precalc blows. I failed it. I failed geometry and got a D in algebra.* Higher math is a different beast, and you may find you like it better. It's less arithmetic and more aesthetic.* But everyone has subjects they suck at and you just get through it.
> 
> Also, you certainly wouldn't be the first person to limp or cheat your way through the social-science or business majors' required stats class...but you didn't hear that from me.



Bold: One, I've been given to understand that that's the reason N's excel at it an S's struggle. Abstract aesthetics and all that. 
Yet I've been told something similar: that I might find higher math easy. I'm not sure how that can work if I can't even do the basic stuff. 

Also, to note, I'm not in college atm. I dropped out but would like to go back sometime in the future, and recent concerns over my own competence and intellectual future got me thinking along these lines.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Social work
Psychology
Elementary Education

all things we really need and are highly in demand.


----------



## kxsmic (Jan 3, 2015)

You could probably get into any field that requires a Bachelor of Arts degree. That's what kind of degree I'm going to college for and I only have to take one math class to fulfill my gen. ed. requirements. Granted, that number varies from school to school, but it's definitely lower than a Bachelor of Sciences degree.


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

> that pay decently


EMT-B, ER Tech, or phlebotomist? I don't recall any math problems back in my EMT course, maybe some simple conversions but I could be mixing that up with pharmacology. I doubt a phlebotomist would need to know a lot of math, they supposedly make just under 30k a year. Looking up EMT-B it says " According to the U.S. Department of Labor's Bureau of Labor Statistics, the average salary in 2012 was $31,020 per year," it must really depend on where you live because that's not true where I am.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

International Economics. All you need is College Algebra and one Statistics course.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Web Design, Digital Marketing, UX Design.

I wonder if ISFP's S can help getting the idea of what clients' brands consist in and depict it through art and design. Design is, after all, using art to express an idea.

A Web Designer's job is to design web pages that shows the client's brand and product. It's bringing out the impression of it.

UX Design (User Experience Design) is more about desiging how an application should behave and its flow to enhance user experience.


Web Design might need a bit of coding but there's no maths or it's just minimal.


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

> Web Design


That's a really good one, don't know why I didn't think of that in my post. The average Web Designer salary is $55,000 btw.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

What are your interests and what are you good at?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> What are your interests and what are you good at?


If I had answers to either of those I probably wouldn't be asking this question.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> If I had answers to either of those I probably wouldn't be asking this question.


Surely you know _something_, perhaps you're being modest or feeling hopeless. Unfortunately, I can't deduce anything about you without knowing something about you. You probably _do_ know yourself very well. Why don't you tell us about your personality, interests, what you find exciting, enjoyable, what you're passionate about etc.? I mean, you're 21 (according to your profile). I'm 21 as well and I didn't find out what I wanted to do until my first year of uni, and even then I wasn't sure! But you have to start from somewhere. I put very little thought into my major and university of choice, I just went with it. Sometimes you can't plan, you have to do things half-blind before you know what your options are.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Translator
Massage Therapist


----------



## The_Truth (May 2, 2015)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> However, teaching = ew. I would make an absolutely horrible teacher.


That doesn't seem to stop 90% of high school teachers.


----------



## zara1 (Aug 12, 2015)

we can choose media fields to stay away from maths!
like video editing or etc


----------



## zara1 (Aug 12, 2015)

or search google to choose fields without maths


----------

